# 1960s & 1970s revolutions in music



## Dante (Oct 21, 2015)

Was lucky to have an older brother who was into music and discovered NEW bands for me when I was too young. He was at this concert. Their first album is still awesome and one my all time favs

Hear that manifold -- and when we lost Terry Kath to the foolishness of playing with guns we all mourned his loss

*Chicago - Full Concert - 07/21/70 - Tanglewood (OFFICIAL) *
Chicago (band) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Terry Kath - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

More Chicago at Music Vault: Music Vault
Subscribe to Music Vault: Music Vault

Setlist:
0:00:00 - In The Country
0:06:51 - Free Form Piano
021 - Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?
0:15:14 - 25 or 6 to 4
0:22:17 - Poem for the People
0:27:56 - I Don't Want Your Money
0:33:02 - Mother
0:38:48 - It Better End Soon
0:53:27 - Beginnings
1:00:13 - Ballet For A Girl In Buchannon (Make Me Smile) / So Much To Say, So Much To Give
1:06:53 - Colour My World / Make Me Smile
1:13:05 - I'm a Man
133 - Bill Graham Closing Announcements

Personnel:
Robert Lamm - keyboards, lead vocals
Terry Kath - guitar, lead vocals
Peter Cetera - bass, lead vocals
James Pankow - trombone, percussion
Lee Loughnane - trumpet, percussio, background vocals
Walter Parazaider - woodwinds, percussion, background vocals
Daniel Seraphine - drums

Kath was also said to be one of Jimi Hendrix's favorite guitarists.[1] Kath struggled with health issues and drug abuse toward the end of the 1970s. He died in January 1978 from an accidentally self-inflicted gunshot wound.

Kath joined his first semi-professional band, The Mystics, in 1963, moving to Jimmy Rice and the Gentlemen in 1965.[2][3] He then played bass in a road band called Jimmy Ford and the Executives. Considered to be the bandleader, Kath guided the band's musical direction.[7] Ford was the trumpeter, Walter Parazaider played saxophone and other wind instruments, and Danny Seraphine later became the drummer.[8] Kath became close friends with Seraphine as they formed the rhythm section, as well as with Parazaider. The three musicians regularly socialized outside of the band.[9] They were fired from the group, which wanted to merge with another band, Little Artie and the Pharaohs, while leader and guitarist Mike Sistack explained that "it's just business."[10]

In 1966, Kath joined a cover band called the Missing Links,[3] taking Parazaider and Seraphine with him, and started playing clubs and ballrooms in Chicago on a regular basis.[11] Parazaider's friend at De Paul University, trumpeter Lee Loughnane, also sat in with the band from time to time.[12] Kath's compatriot, James William Guercio (who later became Chicago's producer) was lead guitarist in one of two road bands performing on _The Dick Clark Show_ with the Missing Links.[2][13] Kath received an offer from Guercio to play bass for the Illinois Speed Press and move to Los Angeles, but declined as he considered the guitar his main instrument, and wanted to sing lead. He stayed with Parazaider, Seraphine and Loughnane instead,[14] who quickly recruited trombonist James Pankow from De Paul, and vocalist/keyboardist Robert Lamm.[12] Kath sang the lower range of lead vocals in the group[12] in a style reminiscent of Ray Charles.[14] The group practiced at Parazaider's parents' basement and changed their name to The Big Thing. With the addition of singer and bassist Peter Cetera of The Exceptions, they moved to Los Angeles and signed with Columbia Records, renaming themselves Chicago Transit Authority. In mid-1969 the name was shortened to Chicago.[15]

*Chicago*​


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 21, 2015)

Keith Relf electrocuted himself so we need to outlaw electricity


----------



## Dante (Oct 21, 2015)

CrusaderFrank


CrusaderFrank said:


> Keith Relf electrocuted himself so we need to outlaw electricity


hey fool.

playing with guns is nut. safety first you fool

btw, how's those anal warts of yours going? ever get them taken care of  -- by a medical professional, not your boyfriends


----------



## Dante (Oct 21, 2015)

What is hip?  Dante remembers when we discovered this band. It was like _wtf_ mixed with _omfg_


If one scrolls down on the page there is an early photo of ToP with a late one below it. Fabulous shit  Tower of Power - News and Updates

Tower of Power - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dante (Oct 21, 2015)

For all you old fucks out there...


----------



## playtime (Oct 21, 2015)

_* 
Tommy Album Tracklist

Amazing Journey 

It's a Boy 
Overture 

Sparks 

1921 

Eyesight to the Blind 

Christmas 

Cousin Kevin 

Acid Queen 

Underture 

Do You Think It's Alright? 

Fiddle About 

Pinball Wizard 

There's a Doctor I've Found 

Go to the Mirror Boy 

Tommy Can You Hear Me 

Smash the Mirror 

Sensation 

Miracle Cure 

Sally Simpson 

I'm Free 

Welcome 

Tommy's Holiday Camp 

We're Not Gonna Take It 

Tommy*_ is the fourth studio album by the English rock band The Who, a double album first released in May 1969. The album was mostly composed by guitarist Pete Townshend as a rock opera that tells the story about a deaf, dumb and blind boy, including his experiences with life and his relationship with his family.

Townshend came up with the concept of _Tommy_ after being introduced to the work of Meher Baba, and attempted to translate Baba's teachings into music. Recording on the album began in September 1968, but took six months to complete as material needed to be arranged and re-recorded in the studio. _Tommy_ was acclaimed upon its release by critics, who hailed it as the Who's breakthrough. Its critical standing diminished slightly in later years; nonetheless, several writers view it as an important and influential album in the history of rock music. The Who promoted the album's release with an extensive tour, including a live version of _Tommy_, which lasted throughout 1969 and 1970. Key gigs from the tour included appearances at Woodstock, the Metropolitan Opera House and the 1970 Isle of Wight Festival. The live performances of _Tommy_ drew critical praise and rejuvenated the band's career.

Subsequently, the rock opera developed into other media, including a Seattle Opera production in 1971, an orchestral version by Lou Reizner in 1972, a film in 1975, and a Broadway musical in 1992. The original album has sold 20 million copies and has been inducted into the Grammy Hall of Fame. _~_ _wiki_


----------



## Dante (Oct 21, 2015)

playtime said:


> _*
> Tommy Album Tracklist
> *_
> 
> ...


The Who predicted the mobile revolution


----------



## Dante (Oct 21, 2015)

Dante was ready for the technical revolution of today because he knew the Prophet Who pre-dick-ted IT


----------



## westwall (Oct 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> Was lucky to have an older brother who was into music and discovered NEW bands for me when I was too young. He was at this concert. Their first album is still awesome and one my all time favs
> 
> Hear that manifold -- and when we lost Terry Kath to the foolishness of playing with guns we all mourned his loss
> 
> ...







I always liked that band.  Some of the best musicians around.


----------



## westwall (Oct 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > _*
> ...







The Who is my favorite band and Townsend is a genius.


----------



## Dante (Oct 21, 2015)

besides Going Mobile, this is one of the best Who songs of that time/album/era


----------



## westwall (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Dante (Oct 21, 2015)

westwall said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Was lucky to have an older brother who was into music and discovered NEW bands for me when I was too young. He was at this concert. Their first album is still awesome and one my all time favs
> ...


westie, I don't know about you but for me and my friends the CTA blew our socks off with their sound


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> CrusaderFrank
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



He pointed the gun at his own head. How is that the fault of the gun?


----------



## westwall (Oct 21, 2015)

Awesome song with an awesome video to go with it!


----------



## westwall (Oct 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...







Agreed.  Their music was revolutionary.


----------



## playtime (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Dante (Oct 21, 2015)

CrusaderFrank


CrusaderFrank said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank
> ...


Frank, I see you still haven't fully recovered from that stroke. It's okay. Saw it in family members.

You missed the part where Dante mentioned '_playing_' with guns was stupid. btw, did you really have a stroke or were you being stupid and _playing with_...

*Oh shit!*


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2015)

The Rolling Stones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

Dante said:


> What is hip?  Dante remembers when we discovered this band. It was like _wtf_ mixed with _omfg_
> 
> 
> If one scrolls down on the page there is an early photo of ToP with a late one below it. Fabulous shit  Tower of Power - News and Updates
> ...



Never heard of them.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

I like this one below from The Who.  I also like Eminence Front, but that one is from the 80s, I think.


----------



## playtime (Oct 22, 2015)

*Psychedelic rock*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia     

*Psychedelic rock* is a style of rock music that is inspired or influenced by psychedelic culture and attempts to replicate and enhance the mind-altering experiences of psychedelic drugs. It often uses new recording techniques and effects and sometimes draws on sources such as the ragas and drones of Indian music.

It was pioneered by musicians including the Beatles, the Beach Boys, the Byrds, and the Yardbirds, emerging as a genre during the mid-1960s among folk rock and blues rock bands in the United Kingdom and United States, such as Grateful Dead, Jefferson Airplane, the Jimi Hendrix Experience, Cream, the Doors and Pink Floyd. It reached a peak in between 1967 and 1969 with the Summer of Love and Woodstock Rock Festival, respectively, becoming an international musical movement and associated with a widespread counterculture, before beginning a decline as changing attitudes, the loss of some key individuals and a back-to-basics movement, led surviving performers to move into new musical areas...'


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

playtime said:


> *Psychedelic rock*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Psychedelic rock* is a style of rock music that is inspired or influenced by psychedelic culture and attempts to replicate and enhance the mind-altering experiences of psychedelic drugs. It often uses new recording techniques and effects and sometimes draws on sources such as the ragas and drones of Indian music.
> ...



I love psychedelic rock!  

The short version.    I heard this song was originally supposed to be called "In The Garden of Eden" but this guy was all messed up and couldn't pronounce it right.  Lol.  Sure a lot of you already know this, but just FYI.


----------



## jillian (Oct 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> Was lucky to have an older brother who was into music and discovered NEW bands for me when I was too young. He was at this concert. Their first album is still awesome and one my all time favs
> 
> Hear that manifold -- and when we lost Terry Kath to the foolishness of playing with guns we all mourned his loss
> 
> ...



the first concert i ever went to was a chicago concert.


----------



## playtime (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > *Psychedelic rock*
> ...



LOL, once in a great while the longer version would be played... it was always thought that the DJ wanted to go out for a 'smoke' & needed the time.


----------



## playtime (Oct 22, 2015)

*Glam rock*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia     

*Glam rock* (also known as *glitter rock*) is a style of rock and pop music that developed in the United Kingdom in the early 1970s, which was performed by singers and musicians who wore outrageous clothes, makeup, and hairstyles, particularly platform-soled boots and glitter.[2] The flamboyant costumes and visual styles of glam performers were often camp or androgynous, and have been connected with new views of gender roles.[3]

Glam rock peaked during the mid-1970s with artists including T. Rex, David Bowie, Sweet, Roxy Music and Gary Glitter in the UK, and the Alice Cooper group, New York Dolls, Lou Reed, Iggy Pop and Jobriath in the US. It declined after the mid-1970s, but had a major influence on other genres including punk, glam metal, New Romantics and gothic rock and has sporadically revived since the 1990s...'


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

When I was a teen, we made a cheer to this song but they wouldn't let us do it.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

The only pre-90s music I like is blues, jazz and classical. Everything else sucks. Maybe the early work from NiN or Nirvana..
Of course, I am a metal head


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> The only pre-90s music I like is blues, jazz and classical. Everything else sucks. Maybe the early work from NiN or Nirvana..
> Of course, I am a metal head



You don't like classic rock?  I love it!    I think I like most kinds of music except country, but there are even a FEW (very few though) country songs that I like.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > The only pre-90s music I like is blues, jazz and classical. Everything else sucks. Maybe the early work from NiN or Nirvana..
> ...


 Oh god no lol. Classic rock was terrible. I grew up listening to it.. The only band I carried from my parents music was Metallica. And they fuckin suck now.. have sucked for the last decade.. but their old stuff is


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



No Rolling Stones?  No Monkey Man?


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
Now you owe me breakfast!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



How can anyone not like the Stones??    I'm shocked, I tell ya, SHOCKED!   No Led Zeppelin, no Jimmy Hendrix?


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

none of em'.
There is one classic song I like... 'no quarter'. I think zeppelin sung that one. But that really is about it lol


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> none of em'.
> There is one classic song I like... 'no quarter'. I think zeppelin sung that one. But that really is about it lol



No Quarter.  Yes.  Good tune.  


The Rover (one of my favorites among many)


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > *Psychedelic rock*
> ...



How about

In a Gadda Stravinsky


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 22, 2015)

Heart was my first concert.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



  Clever!


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Heart was my first concert.


 Emmure was mine


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

I cannot understand how anyone cannot like LZ.  It is just beyond my comprehensive abilities.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thank Zappa for that, he took in a Gadda base line and improvised birds of fire over it


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

And the Stones!!!  One of the BEST rock bands eva!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Heart was my first concert.
> ...



Good God, that is terrible.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

This song is awesome.  One of my favs.


----------



## waltky (Oct 22, 2015)

Mandrill was a pretty funky group too.


----------



## playtime (Oct 22, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



LOL.... 100- 200 -300 years from now, between the two genres... what music do you think would be put in a time capsule to endure for all time?


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

playtime said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 What does that have to do with opinion? Why would popular opinion influence MY opinion?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You make a good point, but your taste in music is awful.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 22, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Heart was my first concert.
> ...





never heard of em...


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


 That's ok. Yours is too


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


 A lot of people haven't. MOST metal bands are unheard of. Except for the "metal base" of course. Besides bands like slipknot and korn etc


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Hmm.  Maybe we should do a poll.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



That's because they're awful.    Lol.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2015)

1970


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2015)

1971


----------



## playtime (Oct 22, 2015)

*British Invasion*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




The arrival of the Beatles in the U.S., and subsequent appearance on _The Ed Sullivan Show_, marked the start of the British Invasion.
The *British Invasion* was a phenomenon that occurred in the mid-1960s when rock and pop music acts from the United Kingdom,[1] as well as other aspects of British culture, became popular in the United States, and significant to the rising "counterculture" on both sides of the Atlantic.[2] Pop and rock groups such as the Beatles, the Dave Clark Five,[3] the Kinks,[4] the Rolling Stones, Herman's Hermits, the Animals, and the Who[5] were at the forefront of the invasion...'

my favorite band:


----------



## playtime (Oct 22, 2015)

drifter said:


> 1970



I really like Fairies wear Boots.... oh Ozzie was so young here:


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

drifter said:


> 1970



I like that kind of metal.  I also like Metallica, but not death metal.  It is God awful to me.    Those guys sing as if their sitting on the toilet suffering from constipation.  Lol.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...





I agree, that sucked.  lol


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

I was just looking at a site with heavy metal bands formed in the 60s and 70s, and I have to admit, I've never heard of most of them.  

Heavy metal bands formed/active in the '60s/'70s [Page 3] - Rate Your Music


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


>


----------



## playtime (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

I have to get off this thread or I really will throw up!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

Thin Lizzy is on the list.  Heavy metal?  Hmm.    I like this song a lot though.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> >



At least he's not constipated.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


 lol it just takes certain appreciations. guitars, drums, screaming and singing. You know, talent


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


 LMAO well played!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

I am soooo outnumbered here.. :/


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Thin Lizzy is on the list.  Heavy metal?  Hmm.    I like this song a lot though.





Another good one...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I cannot understand how anyone cannot like LZ.  It is just beyond my comprehensive abilities.



Saw them twice. Their live show was how young people fuck: no opening act, 2 1/2 hours of total devotion, 2 encores.

Fucking sweet!


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2015)

1970


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2015)

1973


----------



## playtime (Oct 22, 2015)

*Valhalla...I am coming.........*


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


clue: they fuckin sucked then too


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 I agree


----------



## westwall (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> This song is awesome.  One of my favs.







I was wondering if anyone else had class.  Now I see you do!


----------



## westwall (Oct 22, 2015)

This is one of my favorite Zeppelin songs...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 22, 2015)

drifter said:


> 1970


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

drifter said:


> 1970



My favorite Allman Bros tune!


----------



## playtime (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

westwall said:


> This is one of my favorite Zeppelin songs...



They have SO many good songs, it's hard to decide on just one.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > 1970


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 22, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


----------



## CremeBrulee (Oct 22, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



The 3:00 mark is when I decided to buy a guitar.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 22, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...






That's some pretty good blues.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Oct 22, 2015)

I loved Pink Floyd's studio engineering.  Hell, they even incorporated a Borzoi into a song with a harmonica in Live at Pompeii.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 23, 2015)

When I think of politics.....


----------



## playtime (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 23, 2015)

*Motown*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia   

*Motown* is an American record company. It was founded by Berry Gordy, Jr. as Tamla Records on January 12, 1959, and incorporated as Motown Record Corporation on April 14, 1960, in Detroit, Michigan. The name, a portmanteau of _motor_ and _town_, has also become a nickname for Detroit. Motown played an important role in the racial integration of popular music as an African American-owned record label which achieved significant crossover success. In the 1960s, Motown and its subsidiary labels (including *Tamla Motown*, the brand used outside the US) were the most successful proponents of what came to be known as the *Motown Sound*, a style of soul music with a distinct pop influence. During the 1960s, Motown achieved spectacular success for a small record company: 79 records in the Top Ten of the _Billboard_ Hot 100 record chart between 1960 and 1969.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)

1972


1972


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> Was lucky to have an older brother who was into music and discovered NEW bands for me when I was too young. He was at this concert. Their first album is still awesome and one my all time favs
> 
> Hear that manifold -- and when we lost Terry Kath to the foolishness of playing with guns we all mourned his loss
> 
> ...


What, no *South California Purples*?  What a rip!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 23, 2015)

westwall said:


> I always liked that band.  Some of the best musicians around.


Are you a mod?  Or a rocker?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> besides Going Mobile, this is one of the best Who songs of that time/album/era


Better than this one?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 23, 2015)

westwall said:


> Awesome song with an awesome video to go with it!


This was my favorite.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 23, 2015)

All this Who talk and no Meaty, Beaty, Big and Bouncy?  No Odorono?  No Boris the Spider?  No Who Sell Out?

In some circles, this is the greatest live album of all time.

I just think this song is The Who at their very best.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I like that kind of metal.  I also like Metallica, but not death metal.  It is God awful to me.    Those guys sing as if their sitting on the toilet suffering from constipation.  Lol.


Oh c'mon, you're not in to Pantera?


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)

1971


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>


This was always my favorite Greg Allman tune.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> 1971


That's a lot like this song...


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I always liked that band.  Some of the best musicians around.
> ...








Both to be honest.  Depending on my mood I can get into reggae too!


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome song with an awesome video to go with it!
> ...








Yeah, that ranks way up there with me too.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 23, 2015)

In going through the pages in this thread, it occurred to me we are leaving out a major, major piece of the musical revolution of the '60's and '70's.  And when I say major, I mean every bit as big as the Beatles, Stones and The Who. 

I am not exaggerating!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 23, 2015)

westwall said:


> Both to be honest.  Depending on my mood I can get into reggae too!


Do you remember Ringo Starr's answer when he was asked whether he was a mod or a rocker?


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Both to be honest.  Depending on my mood I can get into reggae too!
> ...







Mocker... I believe.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 23, 2015)

This is the song I dedicate to the mods when they make a ruling that I deem_*................unfavorable.*_


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> In going through the pages in this thread, it occurred to me we are leaving out a major, major piece of the musical revolution of the '60's and '70's.  And when I say major, I mean every bit as big as the Beatles, Stones and The Who.
> 
> I am not exaggerating!








I wouldn't say they were as important as The Who or the Stones, but they were a very small step down...


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2015)

And my personal favorite!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 24, 2015)

This is probably my favorite song by them...


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 24, 2015)

westwall said:


> I wouldn't say they were as important as The Who or the Stones, but they were a very small step down...


They were the American Beatles.


----------



## westwall (Oct 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say they were as important as The Who or the Stones, but they were a very small step down...
> ...








Oh, I think The Doors are more in that realm don't you?


----------



## westwall (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Oct 24, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


>








Yet another great one.  I saw them live in 1966 at the Whiskey and was an instant fan.  Every year for the last 25 I pour a little whiskey on his grave in Pere Lachaise.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 24, 2015)

westwall said:


> Oh, I think The Doors are more in that realm don't you?


I don't think you could put The Doors in any category, they were_ just the Doors._

But you're right about them being "up there".  They are rock and roll deity.

In regards to Creedence, I remember they were the only group (other than the Beatles and Stones), that consistently put out 45's, that had classic songs on both the 'a' and 'b' sides.

Fortunate Son / Down on the Corner
Green River / Commotion
Up and Around the Bend / Run through the Jungle
Who will stop the Rain / Travelin' Band
Bad Moon Rising / Don't look know (It ain't you or me)​


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 24, 2015)

westwall said:


> Yet another great one.  I saw them live in 1966 at the Whiskey and was an instant fan.  Every year for the last 25 I pour a little whiskey on his grave in Pere Lachaise.


Did you read the book,_* "No one here, gets out alive"?*_

That was my_ "fear and loathing..." _baptism.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 24, 2015)

_*"I touched her thigh and death smiled"*_


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll never forget seeing this on the cover of the Rolling Stone.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like that kind of metal.  I also like Metallica, but not death metal.  It is God awful to me.    Those guys sing as if their sitting on the toilet suffering from constipation.  Lol.
> ...



Not particularly.    I just don't really care for that type of "singing."  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> In going through the pages in this thread, it occurred to me we are leaving out a major, major piece of the musical revolution of the '60's and '70's.  And when I say major, I mean every bit as big as the Beatles, Stones and The Who.
> 
> I am not exaggerating!



One of my favorite classic bands!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

westwall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > In going through the pages in this thread, it occurred to me we are leaving out a major, major piece of the musical revolution of the '60's and '70's.  And when I say major, I mean every bit as big as the Beatles, Stones and The Who.
> ...



Oops.  Sorry.  I copied your song but not on purpose.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

TBH, I like CCR better than The Doors.  The Doors were okay but not one of my personal favorite bands from that era.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

westwall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



It's THE perfect song for this forum!    A complete understatement though! Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Was lucky to have an older brother who was into music and discovered NEW bands for me when I was too young. He was at this concert. Their first album is still awesome and one my all time favs
> ...



My parents really liked this band.  They are okay.  Not a huge fan though.


----------



## westwall (Oct 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another great one.  I saw them live in 1966 at the Whiskey and was an instant fan.  Every year for the last 25 I pour a little whiskey on his grave in Pere Lachaise.
> ...








Yes.  I bought it when it first was published and still have the book.


----------



## westwall (Oct 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...







That's why i picked it!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 24, 2015)

Dante said:


> Was lucky to have an older brother who was into music and discovered NEW bands for me when I was too young. He was at this concert. Their first album is still awesome and one my all time favs
> 
> Hear that manifold -- and when we lost Terry Kath to the foolishness of playing with guns we all mourned his loss
> 
> ...



I thought I could never love a Chicago song again as much as I did when I was young, but this one changed my mind.




Dante said:


> What is hip?  Dante remembers
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> ...



Dreams are made of these.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 24, 2015)

For Christmas in this thread I will post some Christian Rock from 1970.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 24, 2015)

This one was not released in the USA. You could only get it via bootleg.

These days you just google it, my how times have changed.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 22, 2016)

Jeannie C. Riley - Harper Valley PTA


----------



## baileyn45 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 22, 2016)

Golden Years - David Bowie


----------



## HaShev (Aug 24, 2016)

Roger Miller 1965 
 "You Can't Roller Skate in a Buffalo Herd"
Video is Johny Knoxville hillariously dancing  to the song.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## HaShev (Aug 24, 2016)

"red rubber ball"- the Cyrkle


----------



## jillian (Aug 24, 2016)

Dante said:


> Was lucky to have an older brother who was into music and discovered NEW bands for me when I was too young. He was at this concert. Their first album is still awesome and one my all time favs
> 
> Hear that manifold -- and when we lost Terry Kath to the foolishness of playing with guns we all mourned his loss
> 
> ...



Chicago/Beachboys was the first concert I ever went to. What a great show. I have an older cousin who actually saw Springsteen open for Chicago back in the day. That must have been something.


----------



## HaShev (Aug 24, 2016)

The Hollies-"Bus Stop"


----------



## Dante (Aug 25, 2016)

Ahhhhh...


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Darkwind (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Darkwind (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## HaShev (Aug 26, 2016)

1976 Patti Smith-" pissing in a river"
The way she does this song gives me chills.
Affecting one's emotions is what good music should do.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 26, 2016)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



THE FOUNDATIONS - Build Me Up Buttercup - There's Something About Mary vs. The Doors (The Crystal Ship) | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper


----------



## namvet (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Borillar (Aug 29, 2016)

Dante said:


> Was lucky to have an older brother who was into music and discovered NEW bands for me when I was too young. He was at this concert. Their first album is still awesome and one my all time favs
> 
> Hear that manifold -- and when we lost Terry Kath to the foolishness of playing with guns we all mourned his loss
> 
> ...


Terry Kath was a great guitarist. Once he died, Chicago was never the same. That early sound was just awesome with that big fat pumping guitar sound driving the band.


----------

